# Fly Screens



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi 
We are looking for a supplier to fit fly/mosquito screens to windows and doors - we are half way between Caldas and Alcobaca. Does anyone know of anyone? Many thanks, Paul.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Any windows/doors aluminum/pvc factory will make them to measure and fit it. You can find it all over silver coast. If you check your local yellow pages you will find the near ones to you. Places like Aki and Leroy Merlin also sell them, standard sizes. If you like a bit of DIY you can also do it your self


----------



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi John999
Thanks for the info - we are UK resident and don't have yellow pages so will check companies when we are next over. Someone said Silvers had details of a local firm once in his store, but not sure if that is still current?
Rgds
Paul


----------



## marge (May 17, 2010)

There is a post, a few pages back, with the same title as yours. You might find some information there


----------



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

marge said:


> There is a post, a few pages back, with the same title as yours. You might find some information there


Thanks Marge - really helpful thank you.
Paul


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PC1 said:


> Hi
> We are looking for a supplier to fit fly/mosquito screens to windows and doors - we are half way between Caldas and Alcobaca. Does anyone know of anyone? Many thanks, Paul.



Hi Paul....have sent you a PM


----------

